# What to do with broken karate boards



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

If you have a lang to split from it should be pretty easy. Just let the lang over crowd this spring and prepare to swarm. then shake some of the bees into the TBH and move the queen over and let a new queen hatch in the lang.


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

or you could just shake off the queen with a bunch of bees without getting them to the point of swarming. The lang hive will raise a new queen on a frame of eggs and young larvae. You don't want the lang to raise new queens and then throw a successive swarm!

justgojumpit


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you. Both sound like great ideas. I'll probably make a nuk box with the same size bars so that I don't have to handle a big box with bees.


----------

